

Beautiful iPad code editor concept - cmelbye
http://dribbble.com/shots/15159-Oh-yes-working-on-a-text-editor-for-iPad

======
jrockway
"concept"? What is new about this? You type in text and it shows up. OK,
great.

What the iPad needs for programming is a touch-board for common constructs,
because typing is going to be too tedious. Sort of like snippets, but some
minimal set that gets you everything you need. Seems difficult, but it would
be mildly neat.

Text editors that can't be customized suck, though, and Apple prohibits proper
editor customizations. So my guess is that this won't be replacing a $200
netbook with Emacs anytime soon.

Oh, and after you type your code in, what's going to run your code for you?

~~~
_pius
Heroku needs to bring back its cloud-based code editor, stat.

------
nym
Can someone explain why this is so beautiful or clever?

~~~
cmelbye
I guess beauty is subjective.

~~~
tung
Or perhaps beauty is hard to gauge when all you have is the corner of a mock-
up/screenshot and a few comments.

------
jessriedel
Can someone explain why I'd ever want to write code on something without a
keyboard when I could get a net book for so cheap? I'm baffled. There are a
million great uses for the iPad form factor, but coding isn't one of them.

~~~
crad
iPad (Keyboard) dock and/or Bluetooth Keyboard? If you're in to minimalism, a
good ssh client and/or editor are all that are needed. Coda on the iPad would
make my day.

------
whalesalad
Hmm... I'm pretty sure that's a fake screenshot (just a mockup). It has all of
the same identical _invisible_ marks as Textmate in "Show Invisibles" mode.

~~~
lanaer
Same colorscheme, too.

Granted, I have my vim configured to look almost like TextMate in just this
way, so maybe he's just ripping off textmate… somehow I doubt it.

------
spudlyo
I don't want a beautiful text editor, I want a beautiful terminal emulator and
an ssh client. Inconsolata 24pt please.

~~~
markkoberlein
I also wouldn't mind an app that's a virtual environment with bash, ssh, gIt,
sqlite, django, a Safari tab, and Vim. If that existed I would buy an iPad
tomorrow.

------
telemachos
It looks pretty (although blasdel's comment gives some reasons to take that
with a grain of salt), and I'm all for being able to code everywhere and
anywhere.

But.

1\. I can't open a terminal and run the script.

2\. No irb (or ipython or ghci or...) to test-run pieces of code.

3\. Until multi-tasking gets going, no music while coding.

I'm not sure it really counts as coding, if you can't run, test or put on some
headphones.

~~~
philwelch
"3. Until multi-tasking gets going, no music while coding."

The built in iPod app will, in fact, play music in the background while you do
other things.

~~~
telemachos
Thanks for the clarification. I thought you could only play music in the
background while using other Apple apps (Safari, Mail, whatever). I'm glad to
hear that I'm wrong.

~~~
philwelch
A third party app (Pandora, for instance) _can_ stop the iPod if it wants to,
but not all third party apps (Mint) do.

------
blasdel
You do know that dribbble is an exclusive community for graphic designers to
circle-jerk in?

This is almost definitely a photoshop mockup. I doubt it's any more 'under
development' than the designs for console games done by twelve-year-old boys
on forums everywhere.

~~~
bho
It does look like a photoshop mockup, but the comments seem like he's been
developing it, at least some.

how practical would it be to bring an ipad + keyboard? that's just like
bringing a laptop. the one thing that would be cool (as mentioned later in the
thread) is if the keyboard changed based on your language.

~~~
jrockway
Except you can't actually try your code without a server to connect to,
because Apple won't approve an app that can run code.

------
kapitti
<https://squadedit.com/>

~~~
telemachos
Thanks for this. For anyone else who didn't know it existed, the languages
currently supported (for syntax highlighting and autoindenting) are PHP, HTML,
CSS, JavaScript, Python, XML, Lua, SparQL and plain text. Ruby seems to be
high on their todo list.

------
wallflower
A designer who can code Objective C/Cocoa? My guess is he's a programmer who
designs.

chrisjdavis @tbdr Building it in Obj C so not using bespin, although it is
cool. about 3 hours ago in reply to tbdr

------
ComSubVie
That's great news. For teaching programming classes a good code editor (with
git functionality included!) and a (ssh) terminal - both with VGA/DVI output
(for projection) would be great - currently I still have to use my MacBook Pro
for everything, but when I can only use the iPad for presentations and code
demos, that would be very nice.

------
earle
Man talk about the wrong tool for the job!!

